# A good elk hunt w/pics



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I had a good hunt this year so far when I closed the deal with this bull at 8 yards. The black ice strikes again. I had a lot of things go wrong First my wheeler went through my back window then my cluch went out then I rolled my wheeler and broke my buddys foot and knocked my sights off. But I still had a good trip. O ya he scores 367 3/8


----------



## longdraw (Aug 4, 2008)

that is one sweet bull- nice job!!!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

That's a beauty!


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Adversity _and _a bull with character...great story, Thanks.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Awesome bull! It looks like your scouting definitely paid off. Congrats.

Hawkeye


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Man that's a awesome Bull.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Sweet Bull! Love the swords! Which unit???


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Big bull man!! Pardon my ignorance but what is black ice? I love the wheeler set up!! Bet you got some looks on the freeway! haha


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Totally jealous! Nice Bull!


----------



## shootinfool (Aug 18, 2009)

very good bull. congrats on the great hunt despite a couple of setbacks. thanks for sharring.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a great bull!! I dont think you guys could have loaded that elk on the wheeler any better, I LOVE IT :lol:


----------



## byuduckhunter (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice Bull! Wouldn't want to roll the wheeler now! That would damage more then an ankle... :shock:


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

Great bull!!!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome, congratulations on a great bull.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Big bull man!! Pardon my ignorance but what is black ice? I love the wheeler set up!! Bet you got some looks on the freeway! haha


Black ice is the name of a bow made by diamond archery which is a subsidiary of bowtech. I hope you can follow that :?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

this is the guy that had his foot broken, scary deal, both real lucky, it clean broke 3 of my bones ( 3 middle toes) inside the palm of my foot with 2 more fractures, bruised my kidney and banged up my other leg petty good, hurt like hell. we've been watching this bull and about 4 more for the past 2 months this guy we call "long 6" cuz of his 5th 6th split he's 367 3/8. we have another on camera we call "goalith" because he's the biggest, i scaled him 3 times at 392, another bull named "john doe" cuz we just dont know what to call him he's about a 375 bull, and 1 or 2 more around the 360 range. it was a great hunt, after the accident i told my buddy he needs to stay and kill one of those bulls' we put too much time and money to just give up. thanks to my buddy he loaded up my truck for me and i set off for a long ride back to SLC. he shot him that night Right on bud!!!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that's a goodun'.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I drew the wasatch unit.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

lionhunter-

That is a sweet bull. A good friend of mine has a Wasatch archery tag and he has been hitting it pretty hard for the last week. In fact, we were up there again last night. He has seen lots of elk and some smaller bulls but no shooters. It sounds like you guys were chasing some other great bulls. If you have any suggestions or would like to give us some tips on locations, send me a pm.

Congratulations again.

Hawkeye


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice bull there. congrats.


----------



## bighorn67 (Aug 9, 2009)

Well Done!!

I hope to accomplish a similar feat next week.

Dave


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well done, now get a real truck!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

That is a great bull! Congratulations. Sorry to hear about all the drama. At least you have a very memorable hunt with a stud bull to help the bad memories fade!!


----------

